# XD Tactical - Trigger Job



## Danny (May 25, 2011)

I have an XD Tactical 9mm, and I really like the gun, but was wondering if it would be worth spending the $145 to have SA do a trigger job on it? Primarily, just to smooth it out some, and possibly lighten the pull weight. I think the pull weight is 7.7#? 

I may be happy with a simple trigger job, and leave the weight alone....

Thoughts?


----------

